# How can I print this?



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello I'am new to the forum, and i was curios to know what type of print is on this shirt?......can i print this with a direct to garment printer? the print is over the seams so it looks like it was printed after it was sewn together. but can i do this with a dtg printer? thank you guys for your time. DataFileHost


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know if you can do that with DTG, but you can do it with screenprinting.


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

how would you do it in screen printing?....do you do it an over sized silk screen? thank you..


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

omnimex said:


> how would you do it in screen printing?....do you do it an over sized silk screen? thank you..


This thread mentions a few companies that can do this kind of "all over" print for you:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html

I'm not really sure what equipment you would need if you wanted to do it yourself. Maybe someone else will know.


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

hey thanks a lot. when i was looking at the link you gave me, i saw this picture that intrigued me. looks like it was printed then sewn together. but what kind of print was it? do you think it could be screen printed then sewn together? thank you so much...youve been a tremendous help to me.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

omnimex said:


> hey thanks a lot. when i was looking at the link you gave me, i saw this picture that intrigued me. looks like it was printed then sewn together. but what kind of print was it? do you think it could be screen printed then sewn together?


Yes.. it was screenprinted and then sewn.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> I'm not really sure what equipment you would need if you wanted to do it yourself.


If it's a one colour print the easiest way is a table and a big screen.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> If it's a one colour print the easiest way is a table and a big screen.


How big would the screen need to be? Just big enough for the print, or big enough to cover the entire shirt?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> How big would the screen need to be? Just big enough for the print, or big enough to cover the entire shirt?


Hmm, good question. I've done it both ways and got good results both ways. I could imagine finding one better than the other if I did some experimenting, but I haven't.

(thinking about it I would lean in the direction of getting better results if the screen was bigger than the shirt, but I'm not sure)


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> (thinking about it I would lean in the direction of getting better results if the screen was bigger than the shirt, but I'm not sure)


Most definently. the frame resting on the shirt will cause inconsistent results with off contact issues.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Fluid said:


> Most definently. the frame resting on the shirt will cause inconsistent results with off contact issues.


That's what I was thinking, good to have confirmation.


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

do you guys know if i can print with a dtg printer like the t-jet on pieces of fabric then sew it together to make this? 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attach...rint-all-over-t-shirt-belt-printer-6749_1.jpg


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

Jasonda said:


> I don't know if you can do that with DTG.


You can do it with DTG but probably an oversized version not standard dtg, ie KIOS or T2.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

You'd be better off using a large format textile printer rather than a DTG, but yes, you can do that.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

I am no screen printer, but I have done a fair bit of sewing, and it looks to me like that garment has just been made up from a pre-printed roll.

E.g - an entire roll of fabric is printed with a particular pattern, then it is cut and sewn. I have no idea how they print entire rolls of fabric, but that's how they make clothes like that. If you're sewing with a camo type print, you usually don't have to be all that fussy about matching the pattern when you cut the pieces. If you're sewing something more particular - for example, stripes - you have to ensure that you match both the fabric nap and the pattern when you cut the pieces.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> I am no screen printer, but I have done a fair bit of sewing, and it looks to me like that garment has just been made up from a pre-printed roll.


 agree 100%


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

you can print your first image with a tjet no problem for the camo one you could very easly print it with a tjet jumbo2


----------



## tomtv (Feb 6, 2007)

One way that i know of to do a shirt that is all over is you can use a large format printer with dye sub inks and a roll press and they do the sewing. This can be done using a white shirt as the dark would be dye sub letting the screen white are come through. I have seen some really cool stuff done this way. There are companies to do the sewing for you and most will have templates for you printing area. It is still not a real solution for doing just a few one offs or the like but it is a great way to do proofs to see if you have a market for the larger dtg type roll presses like the one from dupont.

tom


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you guys so much...i think were on to something here. I never thought that so many cloth designs had so many different manufacturing processes. It feels if like im back in highschool all over again .Im just learning so much. Hey guys so the stripped polo in the picture, it was made from a pre printed roll of fabric then cut and then sewn?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

omnimex said:


> Hey guys so the stripped polo in the picture, it was made from a pre printed roll of fabric then cut and then sewn?


Yes, it was.


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anybody know of any companies that will print your design or pattern on a roll? does anybody know of any companie that will cut and sew it for you?....or anybody know of the equipment needed to do this my self?.....or would it be better to outsource to china?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> or would it be better to outsource to china?


I think it depends on how much you want to invest in that particular design.


----------



## omnimex (Feb 8, 2007)

Lets say investment is not a problem and i would be willing to invest in what ever is needed. does anybody know any companies who print on a roll and then cut and sew to my specifications? or does anybody know of the equipment that would let me do this myself?....or is china still the best option in quality and price wise? thank you guys.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Actually, I just noticed that one of our advertisers, :: RAW TALENT :: does cut and sew. You may want to contact them to see if they can do what you need. They also have some special offers for forum members.


----------

